
AboutUs Secures $5 Million in Funding - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/aboutus_wiki_five_million_series_a.php
======
Dilpil
What? The economy is not completely dead? Potentially profitable ventures are
getting funded? Blasphemy! We are in a HORRIBLE DEPRESSION which will end the
age of American dominance, capitalism, and possibly humanity itself. Haven't
they heard?

~~~
pclark
AboutUs /is/ profitable - big difference between that and "potentially"

------
bjclark
We're very excited about this and some cool stuff we're doing that is
launching very soon.

